# Earl grey



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello all,

Any earl grey drinkers on here? I occasionally like a good earl grey and my mother is also an earl grey drinker, but I've gone off twinnings which is just flavouring I believe...so can anybody recommend a nice earl grey tea,,,loose or bags. The best I've had was foil wrapped tea bags from dilmah....it was lovely, but it's quite hard to get hold of and not cheap.

cheers all


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@Wuyang - my better half likes EG tea - and commented (positively) on the Jeeves & Jericho blend when we were in Oxford last.

They're also the sister company to Ue coffee roasters


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I really rate Jeeves and Jericho too.

For really 'specialist' tea have you looked at Imperial Teas, Lincoln.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Twining teas are all low quality in my estimation. Try Waterloo Tea https://waterlootea.com/collections/black-tea/products/earl-grey

This one is really something special too: https://waterlootea.com/collections/black-tea/products/meghalaya-autumn-lakyrsiew-the-awakening


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

This is an interesting one


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

My number one is the Supreme Earl Grey Tea-No.07 from the Tea Makers of London, followed by Sapphire Earl Grey by Novus.

Both are lovely


----------



## sorance2000 (Nov 1, 2017)

Try Lipton Earl Grey finest (the green tin).


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I can highly recommend Newby London

https://www.newbyteas.co.uk/tea-by-type/earl-grey/50-classic-tea-bags-earl-grey


----------



## PaddySherz (May 4, 2018)

Earl Grey Blue Flower from Imperial Teas in Lincoln. If you don't like the Blue Flower, they have about 20 other varieties of EG...


----------



## willprice (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm rather partial to Whittard's Earl Grey. I've not tried, it but I'm a big fan of Bird and Blend's teas, they have an Earl Grey (Earl Grey Creme) although they put some vanilla in.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

A hotel I stay at uses Brew Tea Co teas and also the pots. Much better than the high street teas (can't comment on the other specialists posted above)

https://www.brewteacompany.co.uk/


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

for earl grey, only Postcard Tea's will do.

Their Lemon Pekoe is pretty good as well


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Canton do possibly the best EG i have ever tried, but now only sell wholesale.

Storm Tea Harrington Estate is the next best. https://www.stormtea.co.uk/hand-crafted-loose-leaf-tea?product_id=77


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

ZiggyMarley said:


> for earl grey, only Postcard Tea's will do.
> 
> Their Lemon Pekoe is pretty good as well


Ditto, PTs Gianfranco's kills it, also smashing as a cold brew. Same goes for their Assam.

T.


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

I do like Ahmad's EG.


----------

